# Oxadrolone - Oxanabolic + Stanozolol [OxaPlex + Winstrol]



## Die (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, I'm new here. I've read forums, FAQ's and tons of websites about this complements in loss weight and gain mass programs. As I read, the results using both are terrific! But they talk about cycles, amounts and diets, and there's no answer to the basic question: *WHEN* is the best moment to consume _*Oxadrolone*_ caps and *WHEN* is the best moment to use _*Stanozolol depot*_ during the cycle!?

So, you guys, how do you use Oxadrolone [if you do, of course] and Stanozolol? What is the best moment to use them? *After workout?* *Before workout?* and what about resting days?

Here are the directions for *OxaPlex* caps [10 mg each]:

OxaPlex must be taken during 50 days:
first 10 days: *1* capsule 
day 11 to 20: *2* capsules 
day 21 to 30: *3* capsules 
day 31 to 40: *2* capsules
day 41 to 50: *1* capsule 

About *Stanozolol depot* is supposed to be used on Monday, Wednesday and Friday during the cycle, but! same question here, *WHAT* is the best moment to inject the *Winstrol*? *before or after workout?* and what about resting days?

Thanks in advance for your answers and your help about this matter!


----------

